# Poll: What type of litter do you use?



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

So what does everybody use? Vote on your type, then post about your brand and your opinions on other brands or types.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

I use ABM wood pellets. It is one of two wood pellet brands I can find in my area, and it seems to be a little less dusty and absorbs better, plus it's always in stock at that feed store. 50 lbs is about $4.

I used to use Carefresh, which is a fluffy recycled paper litter. It's pretty good, but it's really expensive and I didn't really like how it compacted down under little bunny butts. It's easier to scoop out just the dirty corners with wood pellets.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been using "Yesterdays news" It works pretty well..I just gotta watch skippy..sometimes he tries to eat it. -_-


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2006)

I use Agway Pelleted Horse Bedding for the pull-out tray in their cage, but their litterboxes have newspaper in them.


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 28, 2006)

WOODY PET!!! :blueribbon:


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 28, 2006)

I use Woody Pet, but the last bag I've been using (which I had stored in the basement for the last 4-5 months) is useless. The pellets broke down and there is no absorption value to it at all. I have to change the litter boxes daily, and they still smell of urine. I'm thinking of switching to another brand if I can find one that's not too expensive.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 28, 2006)

I use Pine Stall, which is a very similar product to Woody Pet. Works great, and it's really cheap too, only $9 can. for a #40 bag.

--Dawn


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, I just called the local feed store here, and they do stock a product called Magnum Horse Bedding...similar to WP (and probably similar to Pine Stall, Dawn). I did a quick search on the net for it, and from what I could gather, it seems to be processed the same way as WP. I'm going to give that a try, as it's cheap ($7.99 CA for 40 lbs) and the store is much closer to me than the one that stocked WP here.


----------



## mybabyjack (Feb 28, 2006)

I am SO glad you posted this topic! 
The pet store we got Jack from insisted we buy him PINE shavings for his cage because it's "so safe" for him :shock: I found out TODAY from the SPCA that Pine (and another but I can't remember which one off the top of my head) is actually dangerous for rabbits and can cause them to become ill! I was so upset when I read that and actually plan to call the store and tell them to stop misinforming their customers because if something had happened to my rabbit due to him using the wrong bedding (which their store basically made me get and almost made me feel stupid if I didn't), I would have held them completely responsible for any bills I acquired. 

But thank you everyone for posting what you use because we need to go to the store today and get some new stuff!


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I use Woody Pet, but the last bag I've been using (which I had stored in the basement for the last 4-5 months) is useless. The pellets broke down and there is no absorption value to it at all. I have to change the litter boxes daily, and they still smell of urine. I'm thinking of switching to another brand if I can find one that's not too expensive.


 I started researching several of the wood pellet manufacturers and found something interesting.... quite a few of them are now producing the smaller consistancy product in addition to the larger one.

I first found out when I contacted someone about Guardian pellets. She buys it for her own use, and buys it by the truckload. Since she has it on hand she sells a certain amount to customers. She said that Guardian advised her that they are now making the product in a smaller consistancy, as well as the regular product.

The only thing I haven't found out is...Why?

I've been using Woody Pet for a while. I have noticed that the product has become smaller and is a bit more dusty. However, I haven't notice much difference in performance. I have 8 indoor bunnies that are all litter trained and have their own individual litter pans. I still only change them every other day ( they start to stink on day 3)and I still only use one scoop using the same measuring scoop I've always used. The bags are still 40 lbs and still sell for $4.79. I really haven't noticed a decreased quantity in the bags, either. So......:?...go figure.

~Jim


----------



## Krissa (Feb 28, 2006)

Yesterday's News, it works really well at keeping the smell down. I only have to change the box twice a week for two bunnies (mostly because they throw everything in the box).


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Jim...

This last bag of WP that I have will have to be thrown out, it has disintegrated so badly. It could have to do with storage; I was keeping mine in my basement, which is unheated. It's too bad really, as I don't have many options on where to store, and since I don't have a vehicle, have to buy in bulk when I do get it. So I'm going to try out Magnum and see if it stands up as well as WP. Woody Pet is rather hard to come by here as well (unless, again, you have a car). The only dealer I know of who sells it is quite far from me, and to ask someone for a lift all the way out there to get litter is really inconvenient.

I'm wondering though...how long do you keep your bags of Woody Pet in storage Jim? And how are they stored? I'm suspecting that dampness may have caused this problem I'm now having. With the bags that didn't break down, I was scooping the litter box every day and changing it fully every 4 days or so.

(Sorry I didn't post before this, but I no longer have Internet at home since Anna decided to sever my modem cable :?...so I'm posting very quickly from work.)

~Di


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, Di!

I drive 25 miles (oneway) to get my Woody Pet.

They receive it on pallets of 75 bags, and quite often they will stack one pallet on top of another. Sometimes I wonder how much product gets crushed storing it this way.

I buy as much as my little car can handle before it scrapes bottom going out of their parking lot.....16 bags (640 lbs).8 bags in the trunk and 8 bags in the back seat. 

Sometimes they'll give me some bags that are ripped for free...I can put about 4 in the front passenger seat. And now we're "riding on the frame".

I storearound 24 bags in my garage on a pallet. I put a tarp over the stack to help keep it as dry as possible.

~Jim


----------



## thor (Mar 2, 2006)

:shock:Jim D. wrote about Woody Pet...the bags are 40 lbs. and sell for $4.79? What a bargain! I can only get Pestell corn cob 5lb for $6.41 with tax! I'm totally getting ripped off!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy guacamole Jim!! You certainly do keep the makers of WP in business! LOL...I can just picture your car laden with bags upon bags of Woody Pet (imagine getting stopped by the police for a broken taillight or something, and having to explain your haul to the trooper!). 

Well, if you keep that many bags in storage, and you keep it in a garage (unheated?) in the winter - I'm assuming you live in an area where it gets cold during the winter - then the bags of WP I had in my basement, by all accounts, shouldn't have broken down the way it did. I had two go that way...the first one I thought was a fluke, and it wastowards the end of the bag that I really noticed it...the second one is the bag I now have, and the entire contents are a write-off. Unless moisture got to them somehow...but I can't really see how. I was happy with the first few bags of WP I had, though the product didn't seem to be lastingquite so long as somesaid it does...but still,it was doing pretty well for me at first.Anyway, I'm going to give Magnum a test-run to compare. Will let you know how I make out.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 2, 2006)

thor, there's a lot of products in petstores that work well but are _very_ expensive (Yesterday's News is one of them here). I'd go broke if I relied on using them all the time. That's why I began asking about Woody Pet after I joined this forum and someone (pretty sure it was Jim) told me about it. Woody Pet, Magnum Horse Bedding, and other such products can be purchased at a fraction of the price of the pelleted or 'cottony' bedding sold in pet stores. Both WP and Magnum retail here for around $7.99 Canadian in local feed stores, and that's a 40-lb bag. (It's a bit higher than the American price because of the exchange on the dollar from US to Canadian.)

If you have a feed store anywhere nearby, check them out...they might have one a product you could try...(or you could try the suggestions that were made regarding stove pellets...though I'm not sure how they're processed, so be careful and research before buying).

:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2006)

*mybabyjack wrote: *


> I am SO glad you posted this topic!
> The pet store we got Jack from insisted we buy him PINE shavings for his cage because it's "so safe" for him :shock: I found out TODAY from the SPCA that Pine (and another but I can't remember which one off the top of my head) is actually dangerous for rabbits and can cause them to become ill! I was so upset when I read that and actually plan to call the store and tell them to stop misinforming their customers because if something had happened to my rabbit due to him using the wrong bedding (which their store basically made me get and almost made me feel stupid if I didn't), I would have held them completely responsible for any bills I acquired.
> 
> But thank you everyone for posting what you use because we need to go to the store today and get some new stuff!


 
Some pet stores...ARRRRRGH!!!

Cedar is the other product to stay away from.

Both pine and cedar have aromatic oils that are dangerous to the bunnies and can cause respiratory complications.

A pet store, where I bought my first hamsters, insisted that cedar shavings were the best because they covered up the odor. I was pretty ignorant about hamster care at the time and was relying on their so called "expertise". In actuality, the aromatic oils killed both of them within a week.

Kiln dried aspen is considered relatively safe. I've used it in the drop pans of the cages, but never as a bedding or a litter.

I've also used Carefresh (bedding)&Yesterdays News (paper pellet litter). Both products can be costly. 

The cheapest thing I've used is plain ol' shredded newspaper for bedding. I stopped using newsprint because it tends to turn white bunnie feet black. Most newsprint ink is soy-based so it's not harmful, but the buns hated to have their feet cleaned....(bun sprouts a gazillion feet and "nononononono-stop-cleaning-my-feet!!!")

....did I mention that I love Woody Pet (jk....old joke).

~Jim


----------



## petkeeper (Mar 2, 2006)

I use wood stove pellets I get atthe hardware store. I have stock up in about April for the summer so I don't run out, if I do run out I use Yesterdays News.

Shannon


----------



## JimD (Mar 2, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I use Agway Pelleted Horse Bedding for the pull-out tray in their cage, but their litterboxes have newspaper in them.


 I wish the Agway's buy me carried their brand of pellets. I called around and none of them do. I even had my relatives in the outlying areas check the Agway with no luck.

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I use Pine Stall, only $9 can. for a #40 bag.


 Hi Aurora! There are so many plants in B.C. that make wood pellets. The key word is Kiln Dry Wood Products. Is there a Home Hardware near you? I founda product that they sell, called Dragon Mountain (Product of Canada) costs $4.50 Can. in a #40 bag. The pellet size is larger and not as broken up as Woody Pet.

Rainbows!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 2, 2006)

I believe there is a Home Hardware somewhere in the Lower Mainland

I travel from Chilliwack to Maple Ridge to Vancouver, so I know there's one somewhere.

Thanks for the tip Pet_Bunny

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 3, 2006)

We've been using CareFresh the two weeks we've had Bunny, as both litter and bedding, and because she's litter-trained, we've only used about 3/4 of our current 5 liter bag (not sure how that translates into actual lb weight). 

We are, however, looking into trying wood pellets (we'll look for Woody Pet, but I'll probably go with what's most recommended) for her litter, and sticking with CareFresh for her bedding, since it lasts so long.


----------



## ChinaBun (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't use any litter at all! It took a while, and many messes were made, but now my bunny has two bathrooms: The bottom of her cage and the shower room in my apartment. I don't keep her in her cage anymore, but she has learned to go back to the cage to do her business. One side of the cage has a wooden floor for her to stand and lay on the rare times she's caged and the other side has metal bars that allow the waste to go through to the pan. I empty it every day and twice a week my cleaning women scour it. So when Qingqing (cheeng-cheeng) is in her balcony room she goes over to her cage. When I'm home and she has free reign off the apartment, she uses the shower room. I have a toilet in a small room and a sink and shower in another room. Qingqing settles her little bunny butt over the drain in the corner and does her stuff. Well, she's not always over the drain, but even when she's not it's easy to sweep the poop pellets into the drain and wash away the pee. 

The first several months I had her I tried to get her to use a litter box with newspapers. It worked somewhat, but not all the time. This summer I moved to a new apartment and she picked up right away that she could use the shower room. However, if I leave the toilet room door open, she uses that one. It must be something to do with a small room. I don't know how I am so fortunate to have a rabbit that doesn't make much of a mess! I'm just a beginner rabbit-lover, and have learned a lot from this forum. I haven't been around for a couple of months because I spent six weeks in the US during the Chinese New Year holiday that the students have every year. I'm glad to be back on the forum and reading about your buns and seeing their photos! Someday I'll learn how to post photos of my New Zealand White, too.

Nancy


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)

i use a layer of carefresh on the bottom ofwhere my binine hides &amp; than I put a thicker layer of shreadedpaper from our paper shreaded this seems to work well


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

I used Woody Pet wood pellets for a long timeuntil my TSC store stopped carrying it. Now they have "Equine Fresh"(horse bedding) and it's even cheaper - $6 for 40 pounds and works justas well as Woody Pet.


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 17, 2007)

I use Yesterday's News and it seems to workpretty well. I don't notice a smell of urine in the room ever.Sometimes when I change the box though, I think my bunny thinks they'repellets and tried to eat a few. I think they're non-toxic though andshe doesn't eat them on a regular basis or anything, just rarely duringchanging.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

I started using megazorb a few months ago andhave never looked back, it's brilliant (and I'm still on the same bigbag I first bought!:shock:)

http://www.megazorb.co.uk/about_megazorb.htm


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

I use Feline Pine. I might look for ahorse stall bedding at the feed store if I can convince mymom. She doesn't want to buy a bale of hay either... *shrug*she's paying for it.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 17, 2007)

i use saw dust but i have them outside so thereis no issue with smell. i jsut change them about once a week expeciallyas they aren't very good at using them yet!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 17, 2007)

Wood shavings from a petshop:?

I hate it, gets everywhere, so messy, especially when they come in the house (which isa lot)

Would rather use carefresh or something similar but it's not me whobuys it so will have to make do.:sighAh well, at least it'sabsorbent and not smelly


----------



## Michaela (Feb 17, 2007)

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> i use saw dust but i have them outside so there is no issuewith smell. i jsut change them about once a week expecially as theyaren't very good at using them yet!


Just checking, you don't mean actual dusty sawdust do you? You meanwood shavings? I know in the UK we call wood shavings sawdust a lot,but in case members from other countries aren't aware of this and useactual sawdust (ie the _dust_ that's left over when you saw wood)

WARNING,
ACTUAL SAWDUST IS NOT GOOD!!!!!


----------



## caramel (Feb 17, 2007)

i use wood shavings havent seen any others


----------



## caramel (Feb 17, 2007)

*hi hun where do you buy this from 

Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I started usingmegazorb a few months ago and have never looked back, it's brilliant(and I'm still on the same big bag I first bought!:shock:)
> 
> http://www.megazorb.co.uk/about_megazorb.htm


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

You can get it from places that sell horse bedding but you can also order it from:

http://www.thehayexperts.com/Litter/c11/p174/Megazorb/product_info.html


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 17, 2007)

I use Yesterday's News. I loveit. I used to use Hemp bedding, but that got dirty way tooquick and it was yucky. 

Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

My answer's changed!!

Since that above post, we found a tack and feed place near us, and havebeen using wood pellet horse stall bedding (aka wood pellet bedding)ever since!


----------



## DwarfGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

i use dried pine shavings. i foundsome horse pellets called clean stall at the farm store today tho so imight switch to those although the shavings are working fine.


----------



## monklover (Feb 17, 2007)

I use CareFresh


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

For Tumnus and Lucy (and any foster bunnies) I use Equine Fresh (very cheap!)

For Basil and Max I use Yesterdays News. Max has the breathing problemsand it seems to be better for him than horse pellets(lesssmell and such).


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 17, 2007)

For Phinn I just use a layer of newspaper and a little bit of feline pine.


----------



## karona (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I use carefresh as like a bedding inKaronas iglue but for litter in her box I use either yesterdays news(ps it is way haeper if you walk over to the cat section and get itthere, same stuff bigger bag cheaper price) and in the tray I usenewspaper and a ligit dusting of pine shavings to keep the smell nice!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> *hunnybunny63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i usesaw dust but i have them outside so there is no issue with smell. ijsut change them about once a week expecially as they aren't very goodat using them yet!
> ...


yer i dotn mean the dusty stuff i mean the flakes! lol its soconfusing when diff countires call the same things different names!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Yesterdays News. I love it. #30 bag last about3weeks. Doing2 large liter pans, 3 small, and 1 extra small.We clean them every other day.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

:bumpFor new People!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

I assume when you say wood shavings that would include Aspen Bedding.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## lonehowl (Apr 1, 2007)

I use Woody Pet and LOVE it. I am amazed at how well it controls odors!


----------



## monklover (Apr 1, 2007)

I use Carefresh but I might switch soon because it is pretty expensive!


----------



## f_j (Apr 1, 2007)

I use Yesterday's News in my bunnies litter boxes.


----------



## cdekim (Apr 2, 2007)

I use eqiune pine...cost efficient and works very well with odor control

Banjo ans snickers mom


----------



## wow (Apr 4, 2007)

A question about the infamous Woody Pet...so mylocal feed store carries the woody pet for horse stalls but not the"all-purpose woody pet" that is marketed specifically towards smallanimals. However, I checked their site and it appears to bethe same. Maybe different sized pellets though? I dunno, I was justwondering which Woody Pet you guys used.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 4, 2007)

*wow wrote:*


> However, I checked their site and it appears to bethe same. Maybe different sized pellets though? I dunno, I was justwondering which Woody Pet you guys used.


Woody Pet is the company name. Their wood pelletsis the same product for all, justpackaged in different sizes and labeledfor different animals.

Just get the horse bedding in their largest size, the 30 lb. bag.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

I was using something called Pine Stall whichare horse stall pellets. I'd water them down and they'd turninto sawdust, the bunnies quite liked them. However, the pinesmell was pretty strong, which means they're not all that healthy (eventhough I only use them in the litter boxes in well ventilated areas formy free-run buns), so I switched to a kiln-treated wood stovepellet. 

They don't break down as well, though, so the bunnies don't like them as much. 

They are for the most part dealing with it, but I may have to switchPipp back toother brand, she seems to prefer the floor.:shock:

sas


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 4, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> However, the pine smell was pretty strong,


I had that experience too. The pellets was toofresh, so I just put it away, and eventuallyit aired out, and was fineafter that.
You shouldn't give Pebbles ideas about using thefloor. But I think it's toolate now. :sweep*....*

Rainbows!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 4, 2007)

i used care fresh and shredded paper for a shorttime. i then found woody pet and it is the best litter i ever used. ialso use kaytee wood pellets.


----------



## coconana (Sep 14, 2009)

hi. i just got my rabbits and the pet store gave me pine shavings. =0( is timber shavings the same as pine?


----------



## BethM (Sep 14, 2009)

I started out using Feline Pine from PetsMart, got tired of the high price, then switched to their store brand (Exquisicat). Found out about buying the same product for less at the Tractor Supply, so I started getting Cozy 'n' Fresh (made by the same people who make Equine Fresh) for a much lower price there. 

Decided I didn't like that TSC sells animals (including bunnies) during some times of the year, so I switched back to the regular Feline Pine. I now buy it from Target, it's less expensive than the generic stuff PetsMart sells. Only about $1.50/bag more than the Cozy 'n' Fresh at the feed store. (I think it's $8.34 or so, normal price, and there are sometimes $1-off coupons on the bags, so I'll get 2 or 3 bags whenever I see that.)


----------



## JeffS (Sep 14, 2009)

How dense is woody pet? I wonder because if I use something like care fresh or yesterday's news Pancake just digs it for fun and they end up peeing on the bottom of their litter box. Of course then I have to clean their feet. What I do now is put some yesterday's news on the bottom and then cover it with hay so they don't dig it. I'll have to try and find this woody pet stuff, or something like it, since it's so much cheaper than yesterday's news.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 14, 2009)

Wood Stove Pellets here, can't beat the price.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Sep 14, 2009)

I use Aspen wood chips because I heard it's the safest. I put it on one side of their cages. On the other side, I put Carefresh. THey used to go just on that side, but I've noticed lately that they'll go on the chips too. As far as their bedding, since they are free range, they lay wherever they choose....


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 15, 2009)

I use Eco-Straw by Oxbow. And Yesterdays News.


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 15, 2009)

I use Carefresh, at least im pretty sure thats what it is, the recycled paper bedding-like stuff. And I didnt teach him to, but he also uses the cats litter boxes, which have clay-based clumping litter mixed with that new corn-based clumping litter. He's not quite 100% with the litter boxes, leaving little turds in front of them, but for the most part he does pretty good


----------



## golfdiva (Sep 15, 2009)

Yesterday's News, unscented. Like it.


----------



## petitlapin (Sep 15, 2009)

Yesterday's News Unscented, it works great especially at trapping urine.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm currently using Wood Stove Pellets.


----------

